# Brother Scan n Cut2 or Cameo 3 for cutting stencils?



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

I think I'm going to buy a small craft cutter for doing rhinestone templates instead only, instead of swapping out blades all the time on my full-size cutter.

So does anyone have an opinion on which of these machines would be best for doing just one thing, cutting rhinestone templates?


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

You will end up cutting more than the rhinestone templates. You will cut Paper, Vinyl and Move on to things like Hotfix Fabric and more. We have both and I would go with the Brother Scan N Cut. More features and easier to use.


----------



## rastoma (Sep 21, 2014)

Thank you for the reply. I didn't come across any good comparisons after this post so I dug a little deeper and came to the conclusion that the Cameo 3 would better suit my needs. It being a lot cheaper didn't hurt either. I got a package with the Cameo 3, the Pixscan mat, some vinyl, transfer tape, 24 sketch pens and some tools for $237 shipped.

Though the cost of the machine wasn't the deciding factor. I looked into the cost of blades and by using a blade holder for a Graphtec don't remember the specific model off hand) you can use a bigger variety of blades and buy them significantly cheaper than the Cameo specific ones. I couldn't find any information on there being an option to use standard blades on the Brother. So if I'm mainly just going to be doing rhinestone templates, then I'm guessing I'll go through blades more often than if I were just doing vinyl. 

Also the features were close between the two. Yes the Brother has a built in scanner but the Cameo has the Pixscan mat which lets you take pics with your cell phone and trace the image. So that basically the same functionality of the built in scanner. 

The Brother can cut material that's a little thicker. That's the only difference really that I could find between the two machines.

Do you have the Cameo 3 also? If not have you used one? What feature does the Brother have that the Cameo 3 does not?


----------

